# International Schools



## Celmar0407 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi, I'm new here, so hope you forgive me if I ask a question that has been answered a million times before, but I could not figure out how to do a search on the topic

We are looking into moving to Thailand, we have a few different locations as options; Koh Lanta/Krabi, Phuket, Rayong. But we are open to other places as well.
Our criteria are to live by the ocean, nice beach, not a big city, and turisty (due to the fact that we are looking to buy a small resort or similar to run).

Well, when thats said, we are moving with 3 children that is going to attend school. And thats why I write here today, to ask you if you have any advice, recommendations or such.

Hope for a bundance of advice Beforehand Thanks a lot


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

Celmar0407 said:


> Hi, I'm new here, so hope you forgive me if I ask a question that has been answered a million times before, but I could not figure out how to do a search on the topic
> 
> We are looking into moving to Thailand, we have a few different locations as options; Koh Lanta/Krabi, Phuket, Rayong. But we are open to other places as well.
> Our criteria are to live by the ocean, nice beach, not a big city, and turisty (due to the fact that we are looking to buy a small resort or similar to run).
> ...


The British and American (BIS, AIS) schools are well represented in most MAJOR towns in Thailand. Phuket and Rayong as well. Generally you can forget the islands for AIS and BIS. There are some exceptions.

If you settle in a more remote place/island, you will need to consider a private school, as generally, you kids may not be eligible for Thai Government schooling. Some Govt schools will take ferang kids for a fee. A lot of expat families elect to home school. Depending on your kids age, integration into a Thai school can be hard, mainly due to the language barrier.

Please do your homework, i have seen so many tragedies with ferang kid schooling. Your kids education should never be compromised.


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

@celmar0407, 

Reading your post, gives me the impression that you are not that familiar with Thailand. Please do your research. Running a hospitality business in Thailand is not easy. BTW Rayong is a stinking industrial city.


----------

